# torsion bar questions



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i have a 2008 dodge ram 1500 quad cab hemi and i was wondering will cranking up the torsion bars help my truck hold a plow and how many turns should i crank my torsion bars i don't want to ruin the alignment. or do you think timbrens would be enough to help with the weight of the plow? thanks for your imput


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Geary44;792754 said:


> i have a 2008 dodge ram 1500 quad cab hemi and i was wondering will cranking up the torsion bars help my truck hold a plow and how many turns should i crank my torsion bars i don't want to ruin the alignment. or do you think timbrens would be enough to help with the weight of the plow? thanks for your imput


Do both....each truck will be different according to the plow that is put on it. I put timbrens on my 3500 chevy and cranked the T bars all the way. This truck has a Western Wideout on it(ruffly 1000lbs) and it still sags more than i would like.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i would be putting a meyer STP plow which weights roughly 700 lbs... how many cranks would i need to crank the torsion bars


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Geary44;792756 said:


> i would be putting a meyer STP plow which weights roughly 700 lbs... how many cranks would i need to crank the torsion bars


Maybe start with half way from where it is now, and full crank. And adjust it from there if you feel it needs more.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

ok thanks for the tips. . nice looking truck by the way


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Geary44;792754 said:


> i have a 2008 dodge ram 1500 quad cab hemi and i was wondering will cranking up the torsion bars help my truck hold a plow and how many turns should i crank my torsion bars i don't want to ruin the alignment. or do you think timbrens would be enough to help with the weight of the plow? thanks for your imput


Unless I am wrong, your truck being a 2008 has a coilover front suspension as per the timbren website itself and from a bit of google searching. If it was a 2002-2005, you would have the torsion bar front end. The do however make a timbren for your truck though.

2006-2008 ram reg.+quad cab 1500 timbren: http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/DF15004B.pdf

2002-2005 ram 1500: http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/DF15004C.pdf

Chrysler app guide: http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/chrysler-dodge-jeep.htm


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Newdude;792828 said:


> Unless I am wrong, your truck being a 2008 has a coilover front suspension as per the timbren website itself and from a bit of google searching. If it was a 2002-2005, you would have the torsion bar front end. The do however make a timbren for your truck though.
> 
> 2006-2008 ram reg.+quad cab 1500 timbren: http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/DF15004B.pdf
> 
> ...


That's right. You can get spacers cheap that will lift the front 1.5-3 inches but they change your starting height only.


----------



## Team ReadyLift (Aug 14, 2009)

As stated above 2008 Model 1500 Rams have the coil-over/strut front suspension. Naturally I suggest either our 66-1020 2.5" spacer kit
http://www.readylift.com/c-52-ram-1500-2006-2008-4wd-only-25.aspx
or our 66-1030 2" spacer which will fit from 2006-2009.
http://www.readylift.com/c-147-ram-1500-2009-4wd-only-20.aspx

Both will raise the front of your Ram to provide a level stance without the plow attached as well as help keep the front end up higher when the plow is attached.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

so just the timbrens will raise the front of my truck without the plow on ?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

You could level the front and add timbrens (for an extra sense of security) or just do timbrens. Its up to you. Remember though, you have the coil over front, not torsion bars.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

im sorry i meant will just adding timbrens level off the front end of my truck without the plow on it ?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes. I dont remember where it was, but in the photo section, someone posted pics of the difference...

EDIT:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=31360&highlight=timbrens

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25633 (i beleive he had them)


----------

